# Bennett electric trim tabs



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with the Bennetts? How do they stack up against Lencos? I noticed that some forum members have had problems with Lenco actuators [and some have not]. I'm leaning towards electric vs. hydraulic tabs.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd be interested in this as well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Both have been around forever and are tried and true. Other companies have tried to enter the market and have gone the way of the Dodo bird.

Both have moving parts so you should count on a failure at some point with either.

If adding them to a micro the electric seem to be the better choice because the hydraulic is more complicated and weighs more.

Just my penny's worth.


----------

